# Slow computer. Help, please?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

I know this is not a 'computer' site, but thought I'd ask. I have a HP Mini (approx. 5-6 yrs old?), Windows 7. I use Chrome for browsing. Lately, I notice it's often very slow loading pages (the little circle up in the top right tab keeps spinning... and spinning) A lot of times - not always, but a lot of times,down in the bottom page bar it says "resolving host", while I'm waiting for page to load. Any suggestions for why this is, and, how to speed things up (without buying a new machine?:biggrin thanks.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

You can delete browsing history that might be able to speed up the loading. Open Chrome>More Tools>Clear Browsing data or use shortcut key Ctrl+Shift+Del.

You can also use Disk Cleanup to delete unnecessary files from your computer.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Enter the following address: chrome://net-internals/#dns

Click on "Clear host cache".

If that doesn't help, go to your Windows Menu and open Command Prompt: Programs>Accessories>Command Prompt

Type the following: ipconfig /flushdns

Hit enter.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks.
I delete history regularly & use disc cleanup & defrag too.
Will try Nathan79's suggestion too.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

You may also want to scan for malware, viruses, etc.

If your system is light on RAM you could try using ReadyBoost. Make sure you have a good / fast USB drive if you decide to try it.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I am not familiar with the Hp mini but a lot of the old notebooks had only 1Gb of RAM. Your computer will always be slow if it is 5 or 6 years old and running on 1 Gb of RAM. 

To verify this click "microsoft emblem", click "control panel", click "system". Somewhere in that list should display your installed memory RAM. What does is say?

Then hit "control, alt & delete" at the same time. Click on "start task manager". Click on processes. Here you get to see all the stuff that is running on your RAM. Click on performance and you can see how much memory is being used.

If those numbers are more then 1/2 your RAM, in my opinion your computer is going to be very very annoyingly slow.

You can either add RAM to the computer ....or....wipe out the computer and reload your software and operating system...or...buy a newer computer with at least 4 Gb of RAM and preferably more. The more RAM the longer it will last before it needs to be wiped again.

Those are my thoughts. 

You see when you run out of RAM, your computer is forced to use the harddrive for memory. When the operating software is working in the RAM, the computer will just fly along really well. When it is forced to load files back and forth to and from the hard drive, it just bogs down. Were are talking hour glass time now.


----------



## P_I (Dec 2, 2011)

nathan79 said:


> Enter the following address: chrome://net-internals/#dns
> 
> Click on "Clear host cache".
> 
> ...


One further question, who is your ISP? 

The OP's showdowns with "resolving host" could indicate a problem with the ISP's DNS servers. You could try changing to Google's Public DNS and see if that helps. 

You might also try Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test to see if you're getting the advertised speed from your ISP.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

How does bell increase dividends?
Give your tele company a call
remember hortons rearranged coffee cups(now everyone forgets lol)
All this means is they dropped their quality for internet access speeds
for average speed you need to spend a extra 10 bucks prob
the other option(fastest)hasn't rolled out yet lol
re visit your phone plan


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Suggestions. Try to isolate whether it's just the web browser being slow browsing pages, or a general slowdown of your computer. Do other programs also seem slower or less responsive than before, or is it only with web browsing?

Sometimes modems and the routers (often they are one unit from the ISP) run out of internal memory and need to reboot for a fresh start. Try powering off the ISP modem/router, leave it off for 15 seconds, then power it back on.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I turn off Chrome and then use CCLeaner to clean things up. I also use Windows Security Essentials and do a full scan and then select to erase any of its discovered stuff. Java components was the last thing found this week. I also reboot after getting over 12 windows open in Chrome. Win7 5 years old 6GB RAM.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

OpstyEagle - re #6 above.
1.It says RAM 1.00GB
2. says: Processes:36, CPU Usage 52%, Physical memory 71%
note it says explorer.exe is using 11,752k, but I rarely use explorer. is this part of my speed problem?


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> OpstyEagle - re #6 above.
> 1.It says RAM 1.00GB
> 2. says: Processes:36, CPU Usage 52%, Physical memory 71%
> note it says explorer.exe is using 11,752k, but I rarely use explorer. is this part of my speed problem?


Uh, no. explorer.exe is the Windows shell that controls your interaction with the computer. Simply put, without it you don't have your taskbar, windows, menus, etc. It is actually somewhat normal for it to consume that much memory.

What is more concerning is the 52% CPU usage rate. What are you running when you pull up the task manager? Did you let it wait a bit for it to settle down? Usually when you start a process the CPU usage rate will spike up on launch, but then drop.


----------



## P_I (Dec 2, 2011)

OptsyEagle said:


> Then hit "control, alt & delete" at the same time. Click on "start task manager".


 Control+Shift+Esc takes you directly to Task Manager in Windows 7. (Source: Go Directly to the Task Manager Using Your Keyboard)


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Have you tried everything suggested on the previous page?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Natan: yup.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> OpstyEagle - re #6 above.
> 1.It says RAM 1.00GB
> 2. says: Processes:36, CPU Usage 52%, Physical memory 71%
> note it says explorer.exe is using 11,752k, but I rarely use explorer. is this part of my speed problem?


Yeah. That is not much RAM. Check the processes and computer usage right after booting up and then again in 20 minutes or so. As bgc_fan has indicated, the computer sucks up a lot of memory in the 1st 10 minutes or so after boot up and then uses a little less after that. With 1Gb of RAM, I doubt your computer would be very useable in the 1st 10 or 20 minutes after boot up. It would probably start to get a little better after that. 1 Gb is just not a lot of memory to run all the stuff a computer wants to run these days. Over time, as you use it, more and more stuff gets added to the processes, bogging the thing down.

You should definitely do the clean up suggestions that the others have mentioned. You could also look into wiping the computer (formatting the hard drive) and reloading the operating software and any other software you use. It wouldn't hurt to have a computer guru with you if you do this. Wiping the thing, cleans it up the best, but I suspect in less then a year or so it will be back to being slow again. Depends on how often you use it. Not sure how easy it would be to add RAM to a HP mini, but in my opinion, that is what you need. Minimum 4Gb and preferably 6Gb or 8Gb of RAM.

That is my opinion, anyways.


----------



## P_I (Dec 2, 2011)

I would concur that Windows 7 with 1 GB of RAM is likely the bottleneck, it just meets the minimum of Windows 7 system requirements. 

What's the model number of the HP Mini? You could plug it into http://www.kingston.com/en/memory/search/options/ or http://www.corsair.com/en-ca/memory-finder and find out your options to add or expand the memory. 

You might want to run through the ideas in Optimize Windows for better performance - Windows Help as well.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

^ Agree with the above.

Speaking from personal experienece, I had a laptop with 1 GB of RAM and Windows 7 was VERY sluggish. Even just going up to 2 GB was a dramatic improvement (though I recommend 4 GB). When they say "minimum system requirement" they really do mean it!

It may not solve every performance issue, but it will certainly help.

I typically recommend 8 GB for new builds, but on a computer that age there's no need to go above 4 GB. It also comes down to what's compatible with your machine. Using the links above is a good place to start.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

hey - thanks all!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> CPU Usage 52%


I agree with bgc_fan, this is a problem.

If you exit Chrome and let the computer sit for a few seconds, does CPU usage still remain high like this? It should only be 4% or less CPU usage if the machine is idle.

If you run Chrome, the CPU usage can go much higher and that's normal when running an application.

Can you check it, after exiting Chrome, and see where CPU usage remains? A persistently high CPU usage could be due to a software problem with something you've installed or even malware that has compromised/hacked your computer.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

nathan79 said:


> Speaking from personal experienece, I had a laptop with 1 GB of RAM and Windows 7 was VERY sluggish.


Generally agree ... except possibly the terminology.

I don't recall seeing anything marked as a laptop that had so little memory. Even the netbook I can recall seeing that had 1 Gb RAM had "Windows 7 starter" instead of full blown Win7.

This might not be what I'd call a laptop and might be a netbook instead ... which likely means a lower end CPU etc.


Cheers


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> ...I have a HP Mini (approx. 5-6 yrs old?), Windows 7. I use Chrome for browsing. Lately, I notice it's often very slow loading pages (the little circle up in the top right tab keeps spinning... and spinning) A lot of times - not always, but a lot of times,down in the bottom page bar it says "resolving host", while I'm waiting for page to load. Any suggestions for why this is ...


I find that until *ActiveHealth.exe* CPU returns to 00, there's nothing one can do except sit back and watch the little blue wheel spin; usually within 5 minutes or so.


--------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------

http://www.freefixer.com/library/file/ActiveHealth.exe-196380/
free photo hosting


----------

